# [C/C++] Programm starten (edit)



## grillse (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus meinem C++ Konsolenprogramm (Windows) den Windows bzw Dos.Editor starten und gleichzeitig eine bestimmte Datei öffnen.

Editor liegt unter 
C:\Winnt\system32\edit.com
und die Datei die geöffnet werden soll unter
d:\Datenbank\out.txt

Habe leider absolut keine Ahnung wie man das realisiert und ob es überhaupt geht!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kachelator (19. Mai 2004)

Versuch's mal so:


```
WinExec( "C:\\Winnt\\system32\\edit.com d:\\Datenbank\\out.txt", SW_SHOW );
```


----------



## grillse (19. Mai 2004)

Hmm, kann es irgendwie nicht ausprobieren, meine <winbase.h> scheint zerschossen zu sein.

edit:
Kann es sein das die Funktionen von winbase nur unter Win 95/98/NT laufen?


----------



## Sinac (19. Mai 2004)

Probier das ganze mal mit ShellExecute() anstatt mit WinExec(), oder ggf. mit
system() wenn das ganze in einem Windows Fenster läuft.


----------



## grillse (21. Mai 2004)

Habe es irgendwie nicht geschafft! :-\


----------



## Kachelator (21. Mai 2004)

Das "irgendwie" wäre jetzt interessant. Poste doch mal den Code, mit dem du es versucht hast.


----------



## grillse (27. Mai 2004)

Hatte jetzt ein paar Tage keine Zeit am Projekt weiterzuarbeiten, deswegen weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr was ich genau versucht hatte.

Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Sinac (27. Mai 2004)

Also ShellExecute() und system() sind die einfachsten lösungen meiner Meinung nach, ansonsten fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nichts ein...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Endurion (27. Mai 2004)

Wenn du bei ShellExecute nur die Text-Datei angibst, und als Operation "open" wird die Text-Datei im Default-Editor geöffnet. In dem Fall bekommt der Benutzer seinen Lieblingseditor und du musst nicht nach dem Pfad zum Editor suchen.


----------



## Sinac (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Endurion _
> *Wenn du bei ShellExecute nur die Text-Datei angibst, und als Operation "open" wird die Text-Datei im Default-Editor geöffnet. In dem Fall bekommt der Benutzer seinen Lieblingseditor und du musst nicht nach dem Pfad zum Editor suchen. *


Ja, das stimmt, aber wer wollte das denn wissen?
Er wollte die Datei ja mit EDIT öffnen, und das ist wohl sehr sehr selten der Standard Editor


----------



## Endurion (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Ja, das stimmt, aber wer wollte das denn wissen?
> Er wollte die Datei ja mit EDIT öffnen, und das ist wohl sehr sehr selten der Standard Editor  *



Ist mir schon klar, ich wollte eigentlich nur indirekt die Probleme eines "C:\\Winnt\\system32\\edit.com" umgehen (sprich, Windows-System-Verzeichnis lesen.  
Ausserdem könnte es sein, dass nicht jeder User die edit.com da hat (kann mich bei dem Punkt aber auch irren).


----------



## Kachelator (27. Mai 2004)

> Ausserdem könnte es sein, dass nicht jeder User die edit.com da hat (kann mich bei dem Punkt aber auch irren).


  Oder haben will.


----------



## Sinac (27. Mai 2004)

Ja, da könntest du recht haben. Aber in diesem Fall sollte man einfach "Edit.com d:\\Datenbank}\out.txt" übergeben, da Edit.com wohl immer in den Umgebungsvariablen zu finden ist,oder?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## grillse (28. Mai 2004)

Dann würde ich es Default machen, noch besser ^_^ 

Allerdings kriege ich es absolut nicht gebacken, sorry!


----------

